# Happy Holidays



## Alias (Dec 22, 2011)

So, being PC, I'd like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Blessed Solstice, Happy Kwanzaa, or whatever holiday you choose to celebrate or not celebrate!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 22, 2011)

Back atcha Sue, and to all of the rest of you!


----------



## mn joe (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want to be PC just combine all the possible holidays in to --Happy "HANARAMAQUANZMAS".  (Thats Hanukkah,Ramadan, Quanzai,and Christmas.)   Merry Christmas!

Joe


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone and be sure to ask when they say Happy Holidays; "What holiday is it?" :razz:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 22, 2011)

mn joe said:
			
		

> If you want to be PC just combine all the possible holidays in to --Happy "HANARAMAQUANZMAS". (Thats Hanukkah,Ramadan, Quanzai,and Christmas.) Merry Christmas!Joe


That really is PC since you took the "Christ" out of Christmas

Merry Christmas every one


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2011)

To quote the Fatboy

Back 'atcha Sue, and to all of the rest of you!


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 22, 2011)

A very merry Christmas to all of my fellow forum denizens. Your wisdom and counsel over the past year has been invaluable.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, merry and blessed Christmas to one and all and have safe New Year


----------



## beach (Dec 22, 2011)

Everybody be safe! See you next year!


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Ho Ho to all


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2011)

Insurance Engineer said:
			
		

> Happy Ho Ho to all


We ani't got no Ho's here....


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas and have a safe and happy New Year!  Thanks for all of the valuable resources (you) over the past year!


----------



## Mule (Dec 23, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> We ani't got no Ho's here....


Now Mark..... you don't know that for sure!


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 23, 2011)

If we can have mules, tigers, dogs, geeks, hammers, logcabins,..... the list just goes on I am pretty sure we can have a um what is the pc way to say it? What were we talking about? Oh yeah MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Now Mark..... you don't know that for sure!


Yes. Don't ask....


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Chrismas everyone!

GPE


----------



## flintop12 (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry chrismas everyone..


----------



## brudgers (Dec 23, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> We ani't got no Ho's here....


  I know of at least half a dozen architects who are members...


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Sue.  Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from a sunny and cold Papillion!  Safe travels to those who will be out an about.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 23, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I know of at least half a dozen architects who are members...


That is farg'n funny. I love archotects they give me job security.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all. Jesus is the reason for the season.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 23, 2011)

Couldn't agree more Jim. Merry Christmas to all and to all a goodnight.


----------



## cheyer (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 24, 2011)

The best to all my friends here and their family's.

And a huge thanks to Jeff.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas whether you like it or not!


----------



## brudgers (Dec 24, 2011)

Peace on earth and goodwill to all, unconditionally.


----------



## cda (Dec 25, 2011)

Santa did not make it to my place

The slope on the roof was no to code to steep

The bedroom windows to small

The ramp was to steep

The double keyed dead bolts on the door would not open

He did leave one present;;;;;

A notice of violations, said he gave 364 days to clear

Have a happy """"MMXII"""""


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 26, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Santa did not make it to my placeThe slope on the roof was no to code to steep
> 
> The bedroom windows to small
> 
> ...


Wow, talk about appropo for this group, good call.  Happy New Years y'all.


----------

